# Brahms Clarinet Quintet/Biography



## fireflyinjuly (May 13, 2017)

I attended a performance of this Quintet last weekend.

I had never heard of it before - what a fantastic piece of music!

I really enjoy Brahms music - can anybody recommend a biography on Brahms?

Thank You.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

The Clarinet Quintet is truly a great work. His chamber music is of the highest quality in my opinion.
I read this biography this winter and really enjoyed it. I would recommend it. Brahms was a fascinating man. I am currently reading the Beethoven biography by Swafford.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

sbmonty said:


> The Clarinet Quintet is truly a great work. His chamber music is of the highest quality in my opinion.
> I read this biography this winter and really enjoyed it. I would recommend it. Brahms was a fascinating man. I am currently reading the Beethoven biography by Swafford.


Easily the most enjoyable book I've read on this composer.


----------



## fireflyinjuly (May 13, 2017)

Thank you - I am really looking forward to this book which I have now ordered.

Kind Regards


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

IMO nothing has ever been written for the clarinet that surpasses Brahms' Clarinet Quintet. It is a stunningly gorgeous work.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beet131 said:


> IMO nothing has ever been written for the clarinet that surpasses Brahms' Clarinet Quintet. It is a stunningly gorgeous work.


I do agree with you although......_Mozart's_ Clarinet Quintet would be a very good contender.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> I do agree with you although......_Mozart's_ Clarinet Quintet would be a very good contender.


Absolutely! Love the Mozart Clarinet Quintet and Mozart's Clarinet Concerto!


----------

